# New 55 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just bought a new 55 gallon tank which has 2 Parrot Cichlids, bala shark, and pleco in it. I want to add a few more fish and am wondering what would be compatible. I already have an african cichlid tank and I know those are not compatible. Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't add any more fish. If those fish are not big, they will be fairly soon. The bala shark can get to 16 inches and the pleco 2 feet (depending on the species). A 75 gallon would be recommended for the bala shark, and a 100g+ would be recommended for the pleco. Again that depends on the species, but the most common ones will get large enough to need a 100g aquarium (some very small species will need a 40 gallon). The parrots (assuming you mean "blood parrots") will be fine in that aquarium. 

In my opinion, you should sell the bala shark and pleco to the pet store. Maybe all of the fish. If you do that, you can put whatever fish you want in there.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just bought the blood parrots for the 55 gallon tank and I do realize that eventually I will have to move the pleco and shark. Just wondering if the parrots mix with other types of fish or only other central american cichlids.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nice.I have a blood parrot.I would have advised you not to get them,because they are hybrids and have a lot of problems.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> nice.I have a blood parrot.I would have advised you not to get them,because they are hybrids and have a lot of problems.


Yep, I learned about them being hybrids after I bought them and actually I just found out that one is a Severum (sold to me as a blood parrot). But I do love to watch both of them swim in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

severum are neat. blood parrots are usually kept by themselves. The ones that can't close their mouth all the way are really at a disadvantage when jaw-locking with other cichlids for dominance. Put up pics.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> severum are neat. blood parrots are usually kept by themselves. The ones that can't close their mouth all the way are really at a disadvantage when jaw-locking with other cichlids for dominance. Put up pics.


So here are some pics of my new fish. They are getting along wonderfully! One is obviously a blood parrot but I'm not sure about the other - severum or parrot of some sort?? The other 2 are the angel fish in the same tank. Some pics look like there are two of the same fish but it is actually their reflections.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Some additional pics.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

And 1 more!


----------

